# metáforas para inteligencia



## emmainc

Hola!

Necesito ayuda con metáforas que se usa con inteligencia. (una metáfora es por ejemplo,dice "nuestro amigo nos ha dejado" cuando alguien ha muerto, donde "dejar" es la metáfora para "morir".) 

Otra vez:ejemplos de metáforas para inteligencia. 

Muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

_Luces_: este chico no es inteligente (no tiene una gran inteligencia): este chico no tiene luces.

Hay más, seguro.
Hasta luego


----------



## pickypuck

Ser un lumbreras (en Google también se encuentra "ser un lumbrera", sin ese).
Ser un cerebrito.

Otras:

Ser un calculín (esta está ya un poco pasada de moda. Se acordarán de ella sólo los que leían El libro gordo de Petete).

Quizás también ser un máquina, pero esta es más general, puede referirse a otras cosas y solo a la inteligencia, como las anteriores.

¡Olé!


----------



## BETOREYES

pickypuck said:


> Ser un lumbreras (en Google también se encuentra "ser un lumbrera", sin ese).
> Ser un cerebrito.


 
En Colombia también usamos esas dos, y lo hacemos de esta manera:

Una Lumbrera (lo usamos en femenino): Para elogiar.
Un cerebrito: Para menospreciar.

También usamos nerd/nerdo, y menos preciso: Ratón de biblioteca (aplicado más a una persona estudiosa y dedicada que a una persona inteligente)


----------



## Rayines

Se me adelantó Martine con _tiene *muchas luces .*_
Usamos también *es brillante*.


----------



## beop

hola: *brillante* para mi es una muy buena palabra para referirse a inteligente.
dices por ejemplo: Ella es una persona muy *brillante*. 
tambien puedes usar *viva/vivo*
dices por ejemplo: que *viva* eres, lo resolviste tu sola.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Coloquial:*estar muy puesto*.

Juan *está muy puesto en* matemáticas = sabe muchas matemáticas.


----------



## ratona!84

Hola!
También *ser un/a máquina *(por ejemplo, en física)


----------



## yserien

Para Marcoszorrilla. Hola ! Puesto o impuesto. He leido más veces la segunda que la primera para la misma aplicación : XX está muy impuesto en Matemáticas. Acláremelo, por favor.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Pues según mi opinión 
"*impuesto*", sería la forma culta.
"*Puesto*" es la forma de la calle, popular: *está muy puesto en*....

Naturalmente esta última fórmula no debiera usarse en un ambiente culto.


----------



## pickypuck

El DRAE sólo recoge este significado con puesto.

*3.* adj. coloq. Experto o buen conocedor de la materia o asunto que se expresa. _Muy puesto __en__ matemáticas._

Con impuesto no dice nada sobre este significado. Yo no lo había oído nunca con impuesto hasta que vosotros lo habéis comentado.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

yserien said:


> Para Marcoszorrilla. Hola ! Puesto o impuesto. He leido más veces la segunda que la primera para la misma aplicación : XX está muy *impuesto* en Matemáticas. Acláremelo, por favor.


 
*Yserien*:
Por lo general, los inspectores de hacienda son muy buenos en matemáticas. Probablemente hablaban de uno de ellos  
saludos


----------



## Honeypum

En España también se utiliza controlar:

"Cómo controla fulano" que quiere decir que saber mucho de algo.

Y también se suele decir "Fulano es un fuera de serie"


----------



## robervigil

Por lo menos en Argentina, cuando alguien es muy inteligente, se dice que es *muy rápido*, y que *nos deja atrás*.


----------



## emmainc

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, lo aprecio muchisimo!


----------



## araceli

Otra de Argentina> Es un bocho. (coloquial).

Saludos.


----------



## pizzi

BETOREYES said:


> Un cerebrito: Para menospreciar.


 
... pero un* cerebro* para elogiar, también...


----------



## chamcham

*Es listo*. Según yo es muy común.


----------



## Mate

araceli said:


> Otra de Argentina> Es un bocho. (coloquial).
> 
> Saludos.


Otra de la Argentina, algo menos coloquial: _es una luz_.

Saludos - Mate


----------



## murena

Algunas expresiondes de México para decir que alguien es inteligente:

Es muy buzo
Es abuzado
Es chispa

Saludos


----------



## CABARET

Se le quema el coco.
Le gira la piedra.
Le camina el ratón.
Estos sí son para decir que alguien piensa.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos:

También se podría decir : "fulano de tal es genial" o "fulano de tal es un genio" como una metáfora de "fulano de tal es muy inteligente". Otra posibilidad es el decir : "fulano de tal tiene un coeficiente intelectual muy por arriba del promedio" aunque esta última frase no es una metáfora.

Hasta luego.


----------



## belemin

En España también se dice _es un lince _o_ ve crecer las plantas._


----------



## ellaella_4

Hola. Soy  de Colombia y me han dicho que en este foro pueden ayudarme a ampliar  el tema de las metaforas o expresiones que designamos para aquellas personas que sobresalen, son inteligentes. 

POR EJEMPLO: él es capo, o es cabezon... 

Por favor quien sepa este tipo de expresiones podrían escribirlas? MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## bibliolept

Bienvenida, ellaella_4.

Es un Einstein.
Es coco. (Con la idea de que "coco" significa "cabeza.") (Centroamerica)


----------



## Marxelo

Es una luz.
Es un cráneo.
Es brillante.


----------



## V&VT

En Argentina: es un genio - es un capo - es una luz - es un grande - es brillante (más formal)


----------



## Feña

es seco (Chile)
es un genio
cerebro con patas
aplicado
ñoño (Chile)


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

En Colombia tenemos muchas paisana. Que vengan a mi mente en este instante: "pepa", "coco", "pila" (costeño), "pilo" (cachaco, no sé de dónde eres tú).

Saludos,


----------



## Natalis

¡Hola! Es una luz, es un traga (esta puede sonar ofensiva: se traga los libros), es un bocho y las demás que dijeron mis compatritas.


----------



## LeaM

Es inteligentudo (México), aunque es adjetivo.


----------



## NightBlackdia

Otra: es un chico muy *despierto*.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En vista que la pregunta inicial requiere un listado interminable de respuestas, de las cuales ya se han proporcionaod varias, este hilo queda cerrado.

Gracias a todos por sus participaciones.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

